# Tourist visa expiry and got Employment visa



## naveedalidewa (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Guys

I have Pakistani passport and my dubia tourist visa is going to expiry but i got employment visa.

Now i need to exit and reentry in UAE.

Please let me know what are the ways ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The PRO of the company you're joining should deal with all of this for you! Usually they will send you on a visa run flight, to Oman or Bahrain, where you literally go there then come back and get your employment/residence visa stamped in your passport on return. Some nationalities don't have to leave the country, but I have a feeling you might have to.

Again, your company HR/PRO will give you all these answers.


----------



## naveedalidewa (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Chocoholic,

The HR/PRO doesn't exists in the company thus why i need to do my self.

Let me know is visa run to Oman will get the visa on arrival or i need to take Oman visa before departure ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

naveedalidewa said:


> Thanks Chocoholic,
> 
> The HR/PRO doesn't exists in the company thus why i need to do my self.
> 
> Let me know is visa run to Oman will get the visa on arrival or i need to take Oman visa before departure ?


A colleague did this run recently (he is Indian). From what I remember talking to him, he did not need to get an Oman visa. He just took a flight to Oman and came back on the same plane after disembarking and then re-boarding. He didn't cross the Oman immigration checkpoint.

Maybe worthwhile to call up the airline you will book with? They handle this everyday. I think he took Oman Air.


----------



## naveedalidewa (Aug 10, 2012)

any one how do it recently


----------



## naveedalidewa (Aug 10, 2012)

any one who do it recently ?


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

U don't need visa to Oman as ul stay in the airport and directly ul check in back to Dubai.
U need to take the original visa with u and maybe ul need to pay some fee for arriving stamp


----------



## naveedalidewa (Aug 10, 2012)

so i need to purchase Oman ticket and fly to Oman Air port and then take the return flight to Dubai.

Right ?????

If yes then dubai airport police doesn't ask for Oman visa ??


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

Yes that's it and if they asked for Oman visa tell them u r going transit.. Or going just coz ul change visa from tourist to employment


----------



## naveedalidewa (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks boss

but did u know any one who did this recently ?


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

Last Aug I did for my Philippine new employee


----------

